# Autorisolto. problema con gitosis

## Ic3M4n

ciao, stavo cercando di configurare gitosis sul pc per poter centralizzare i repo git,

ho provato ad installare sia dev-util/gitosis che dev-util/gitosis-gentoo ma incappo sempre nello stesso problema...

creo il file di configurazione, lo esporto usando git in un repo locale con git-clone, lo modifico e lo ributto sul server con un push.

a questo punto dovrebbe esserci un hook che copia il file di configurazione modificato in .gitosis ma non lo fa.

l'hook contiene questi comandi:

```
#!/bin/sh

set -e

gitosis-run-hook post-update

git-update-server-info

```

se li eseguo nel terminale da utente git mi trovo con un: ERROR:gitosis.run_hook:Must have GIT_DIR set in enviroment e li muore.

a cosa dovrei far puntare questa maledetta GIT_DIR?

io ho provato con un 

```
export GIT_DIR=`pwd`/repositories/gitosis-admin.git/
```

 e sembrerebbe piacergli, ma a questo punto mi muore sul comando successivo:

```
git-update-server-info

-su: git-update-server-info: command not found

```

spulciando con qlist ho visto che in effetti c'è una libexec che si chiama update-server-info e modificando il comando in 

```
git update-server-info
```

non mi da errori in terminale ma in ogni caso non ho il mio file di configurazione dove dovrebbe essere. qualche aiutino please...   :Wink: 

EDIT: Bah... cancellato la directory, ricreato il tutto e modificato git-update-server-info in git update-server-info ed ora funziona.

----------

## !equilibrium

in caso: http://forge.ineluttabile.it/projects/gentoo/wiki/Gitosis_On_Gentoo

con i gentili omaggi di @elbryan e me.

----------

